# SiS 900 Netzwerkkarte installieren



## Vitei (28. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte auch mal Linux ausprobieren und habe mir deswegen Debian 3.0 installiert.

Jetzt wollte ich ins Netz. Dazu habe ich den ADSL/PPPoE einrichten-Assisten(oder so ähnlich) gestartet. Er teilte mir mit das keine betriebsbereiten Netzwerkkarten vorhanden sind. Danach bin ich den Anweisungen gefolgt um eine Netzwerkkarter einzurichten. Ich habe aus der Liste der Modulen meine herausgesucht (SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter) und dann musste ich eine command line eingeben.
Jetzt kommt meine eigentliche Frage:
Was soll ich da eintragen? Oder wie kann ich die Karte sonst zum Laufen bringen?

Danke im schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juli 2003)

laedst du das Modul denn schon?

falls nein musst du das in die module datei eintragen das er es bei jedem neuen Start lädt.

danach kannst du über /etc/network/interfaces die netzwerkkarte konfigurieren.


----------



## Vitei (29. Juli 2003)

Danke erstmal Chris

Ich glaube nicht das ich das Modul schon lade.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Wo ist die Module Datei?
Und wie kann ich da was eintragen?

Gruß


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2003)

Modul laden:
	
	
	



```
#modprobe modulname
```
Modul eintragen in:
	
	
	



```
#/etc/modules
```


----------



## Vitei (30. Juli 2003)

Ok habe jetzt das Modul installiert und es ist auch in /etc/modules eingetragen.

Kann man irgendwie prüfen ob die Netzwerkkarte betriebsbereit ist?

Gruß


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

man ifconfig ist dein freund 

ifconfig [gerät] inet [ip] netmask [netmask]

sprich z.b

linux$ ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

danach kannst du ifconfig ohne parameter aufrufen und da sollte dann das loopback device und deine netzwerkkarte stehen.


----------



## Vitei (30. Juli 2003)

Mein neuer Freund, ifconfig, hat mir folgendes gesagt:
(ich kürze das Ganze einwenig)

eth0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1550 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0
carrier:0
Kollisionen:0 Senderwarteschlangelänge:100
RX bytes:0  TX bytes:0
Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0xec00

lo 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:94 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:94 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0
carrier:0
Kollisionen:0 Senderwarteschlangelänge:100
RX bytes:6660  TX bytes:6660


Also so weit ich es verstehe ging alles gut(korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre).

eth0 und lo kann ich auch erfolgreich anpingen.

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Ding das lo?


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

Das loopbackdevice ist dafür zuständig das ein Rechner sich selber anpingen kann obwohl er keine netzwerkkarte hat (gaaaanz salop gesagt)

Das passt schon so.


----------



## Vitei (30. Juli 2003)

Danke Chris

Jetzt habe ich, um zu überprüfen ob alle Geräte richtig angeschlossen sind,

pppoe -I eth0 -A

eingegeben. Und rausgespukt bekam ich Folgendes:

pppoe timeout waiting for PADO packets

*ganzblödfrag*
Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Vitei (1. August 2003)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal selbst erkundigt.
Es heißt soviel wie: "kann keine Verbindugn mit dem Provider herstellen".


----------



## Christian Fein (1. August 2003)

ja das liegt dann nicht an deiner netzwerkkarte sondern an deiner ppp konfiguration.


----------

